# Ricoh 3110DN Refuses To Print Green



## Squeezietees (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am having big problems with my Ricoh 3110dn 

I am trying to print out green and all it does is print out a bluey turquoise colour

I have all the settings sorted through photoshop and have no problems with any other colour

I have contacted sawgrass and they went through all the settings and they were correct

I have added and reduced pressure and no matter what i do it wont print the green i require

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------

